# problema con Plugin xfce

## bmax84

Ciao a tutti.

Ho appena portato a termine una nuova installazzione pulita di gentoo + xfce4.

Stavo aggiungendo all'installazzione base di xfce, dei plugin per migliorare l'usabilita e la bellezza del desktop.

Ne ho installati diversi senza problemi, ma un problema è giunto dopo aver concluso l'installazzione (l'installazzione di per se stessa è andata a buon fine) di thunar-volman.

Dopo l'installazzione del sopracitato pluigin ho chiuso il terminale e cominciato ad usare il desktop, ma il pc è di una lentezza allucinante!

Diversi minuti solo per aprire il file manager, o chiudere una pagina del broswer.

Insomma il pc è inutilizzabile, ed i processori sono sempre in lavoro (come stessero compilando un programma) anche se in realta non sto facendo niente di che.

Siccome non ho mai avuto questo tipo di problema non saprei neanche cosa postarvi per capire dov'è il problema   :Very Happy:  !

Chiedete pure cmq!

Grazie a tutti, 

ciao.

EDIT

mi sono accorto che il file manager non riesco prorpio ad aprirlo.

Riesco solo ad aprirlo da root

```

massimo-gentoo@MaxTux ~ $ su

Password: 

MaxTux massimo-gentoo # thunar

(thunar:17416): GVFS-RemoteVolumeMonitor-WARNING **: cannot connect to the session bus: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.

```

EDIT 2

aggiungendo dbus con rc-update add dbus default riesco ad apire il file manager,

ma dopo un po che uso il desktop ricompare il problema del continuo carico dalla cpu....

----------

## ago

Installazione con una 'z'

top che dice?

----------

## bmax84

il comando top mi da questo output:

```

Tasks: 163 total,   3 running, 159 sleeping,   0 stopped,   1 zombie

Cpu(s): 47.1%us, 10.3%sy,  0.0%ni, 42.5%id,  0.2%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st

Mem:   4017644k total,  1017872k used,  2999772k free,   118092k buffers

Swap:  1951740k total,        0k used,  1951740k free,   491040k cached

  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND                                                          

15835 root      20   0  122m 3960 2996 S   24  0.1   0:08.99 udisks-daemon                                                    

15252 messageb  20   0 24408 5832  880 R   22  0.1   0:08.18 dbus-daemon                                                      

15736 massimo-  20   0 20620 1664  736 S    5  0.0   0:01.97 dbus-daemon                                                      

16028 massimo-  20   0  371m  17m  10m S    5  0.4   0:03.07 xfce4-taskmanag                                                  

15762 massimo-  20   0  227m 5924 4448 S    1  0.1   0:00.57 xfce4-power-man                                                  

15423 root      20   0  140m 4424 3564 S    1  0.1   0:00.36 polkitd                                                          

15690 root      20   0  176m  36m  21m S    1  0.9   0:10.48 X                                                                

15281 root      20   0  122m 3740 2708 S    1  0.1   0:00.13 console-kit-dae                                                  

15743 massimo-  20   0  175m  11m 8920 S    1  0.3   0:00.27 xfce4-session                                                    

15756 massimo-  20   0  511m  23m  15m S    1  0.6   0:02.04 xfce4-panel                                                      

15764 massimo-  20   0 38812 2336 1988 S    1  0.1   0:00.24 gvfsd                                                            

16044 massimo-  20   0  458m  17m  11m S    1  0.4   0:00.27 Thunar                                                           

    1 root      20   0  4120  688  588 S    0  0.0   0:00.63 init                                                             

15748 massimo-  20   0  164m 5416 4432 S    0  0.1   0:00.25 gnome-keyring-d                                                  

15777 root      20   0  126m 3584 2920 S    0  0.1   0:00.12 upowerd                                                          

15784 massimo-  20   0  156m 9280 7536 S    0  0.2   0:02.49 panel-21-cpugra                                                  

15785 massimo-  20   0  164m  11m 9488 S    0  0.3   0:02.59 panel-22-system                                                  

17959 massimo-  20   0     0    0    0 D    0  0.0   0:00.01 gvfs-gdu-volume                                                  

17961 massimo-  20   0     0    0    0 D    0  0.0   0:00.01 gvfs-gdu-volume                                                  

17963 massimo-  20   0     0    0    0 D    0  0.0   0:00.01 gvfs-gdu-volume                                                  

17965 massimo-  20   0     0    0    0 D    0  0.0   0:00.01 gvfs-gdu-volume                                                  

17967 massimo-  20   0     0    0    0 D    0  0.0   0:00.01 gvfs-gdu-volume                                                  

17969 massimo-  20   0     0    0    0 D    0  0.0   0:00.01 gvfs-gdu-volume                                                  

17971 massimo-  20   0     0    0    0 D    0  0.0   0:00.01 gvfs-gdu-volume                                                  

17973 massimo-  20   0     0    0    0 D    0  0.0   0:00.01 gvfs-gdu-volume                                                  

17975 massimo-  20   0     0    0    0 D    0  0.0   0:00.01 gvfs-gdu-volume                                                  

17977 massimo-  20   0     0    0    0 D    0  0.0   0:00.01 gvfs-gdu-volume                                                  

17979 massimo-  20   0     0    0    0 D    0  0.0   0:00.01 gvfs-gdu-volume                                                  

17981 massimo-  20   0     0    0    0 D    0  0.0   0:00.01 gvfs-gdu-volume                                                  

17983 massimo-  20   0     0    0    0 D    0  0.0   0:00.01 gvfs-gdu-volume                                                  

17985 massimo-  20   0     0    0    0 D    0  0.0   0:00.01 gvfs-gdu-volume                                                  

17987 massimo-  20   0     0    0    0 D    0  0.0   0:00.01 gvfs-gdu-volume                                                  

17989 massimo-  20   0     0    0    0 D    0  0.0   0:00.01 gvfs-gdu-volume                                                  

17991 massimo-  20   0     0    0    0 D    0  0.0   0:00.01 gvfs-gdu-volume                                                  

17993 massimo-  20   0     0    0    0 D    0  0.0   0:00.01 gvfs-gdu-volume                                                  

17995 massimo-  20   0     0    0    0 D    0  0.0   0:00.01 gvfs-gdu-volume                                                  

17997 massimo-  20   0     0    0    0 D    0  0.0   0:00.01 gvfs-gdu-volume                                                  

17999 massimo-  20   0     0    0    0 D    0  0.0   0:00.01 gvfs-gdu-volume                                                  

18001 massimo-  20   0     0    0    0 D    0  0.0   0:00.01 gvfs-gdu-volume          

```

avrei anche uno scrennshot dello schermo, ma non so come allegarlo nel pst!  :Embarassed: 

----------

## djinnZ

Fa caldo, sono depresso (le tasse, il regime, la lontananza...), sono irritabile (post non pst, in questo forum ci teniamo alla lingua italiana e sono vietate le abbreviazioni) e ho dato solo uno sguardo. A naso: 

```
ps -A | grep flush
```

mi pare che top lo ignora.

dbus è la versione stabile? 

inutile sottolineare che se sei in ~arch t'arrangi.

----------

## bmax84

pst è stato un'errore di scrittura, non un'abbreviazione.

Dbus è in versione stabile che io sappia, a meno che per errore non abbia installato la versione di sviluppo.

il comando da te citato mi da questo output:

```

massimo-gentoo@MaxTux ~ $ ps -A | grep flush

15520 ?        00:00:00 flush-8:0

15521 ?        00:00:00 flush-8:16

```

EDIT:

cercando in giro ho trovato questo thread

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6472936.html

che dite? che sia la soluzione al mio caso reinstallare gvfs disabilitando l'automount? Mal che vada lo farò a mano...

EDIT2: ho anche trovato questo... https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-923640.html ...ma non riesco a capire bene il concetto del thread (causa ignoranza in inglese)

----------

